# Infrared trigger using remote?



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Is there an easy way to build a handheld remote that will trigger an infrared receiver (I have a 38khz receiver) on my prop controller? Everything I read says you have to build a board that causes the transmitter to pulsate. I don't think I'm up to the challenge of building something like that this year. would it be possible to tear apart some electronic device like an old dvd player and use its IR receiver and remote somehow? Otherwise, I will just run 20+ feet of wire to my front to door on a mechanical momentary switch. Not nearly as cool. :zombie:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the old school approach I used last year to have my Picaxe microcontroller trigger a dvd player - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25748


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

That's a great concept. However, i don't think it will work for my problem. I need the actual remote that sends the signal to the IR receiver.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

I've stumbled upon a possible solution to my problem. There's an app on the android market called DSLR remote. It's free and will generate an infrared signal through a cheap transmitter you make and plug into your audio jack on your android smart phone. It will control the shutter on a DSLR camera to take pictures remotely. A shutter on a camera is basically controlled in a momentary switch type fashion so i don't see why it wouldn't work basically the same for an IR receiver attached to my prop controller. Will update this thread with my findings. This may be a very cheap and effective way to give you controll of when to activate props with controller boards instead of just using pressure mats or passive sensors.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

I think that there are similar iPhone/Ipad/Itouch apps out there as well.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

The key will probably be to find what ever 'code' is needed to trigger your prop controller. The best way to get the code would be scanning the output from the IR remote. which I'm guessing you don't have or this whole thread is a moot point.

The other option is just to try a bunch of generic codes. So hopefully one of those would work.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, the more I'm researching all this stuff, the more I am just running into coding which I don't want to do. I went on the hunt for a whole IR receiver board from any DSLR camera to just wire in but have not had any luck so far. The other option I'm kind of considering right now is to find a way to use some pieces from the Lego power functions series. That or I think just hacking apart an old VCR (what's that?) or DVD player and cannibalizing it for it's IR board and remote may be a viable option.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

Velleman has some products that may be relevant - try the Mk161 IR receiver. They also have some remote transmitter kits. Like all of their kits/products, it seems pretty expensive and ymmv.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The Picaxe will work with the 38khz IR receiver. you can use any Sony remote control or a universal one. Each button on the controller sends a number to the Picaxe and then you have the Picaxe control whatever you want. Ron Hackett also sells boards call Tex and Rex that might do just what you want. Or you can just use Rex with the Sony remote control

http://www.jrhackett.net/TexRex.shtml


----------

